# Mantra Nightclub, December 2016



## urbexdevil (Dec 9, 2016)

Another blast from the past, way back when I was a teenager. Having my eye on this place for a long time and seamingly not possible, the oportunity finally appeared and I couldn’t miss the chance.

Grabbing my camera and a few local urbex buddies, we made our way over to the nightclub and soon found ourselves inside the building.

Things had changed considerably from my vague memories as a teen, but the odd few features stood out to me and was without a doubt, one of those sites that put a huge smile on my face to finally visit.

Club Tao, Mantra and Billie Jeans has stood vacant after closing in July 2011. Various offers for the premesis have arrisen and been approved however nobody has ever moved in.

Over the years the club changed names numerous times, but inevitably the club finally closed its doors after a string of anti-social behavior.


----------



## smiler (Dec 9, 2016)

You made a grand job a'that UD, I liked it, especially the laser penmanship, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## Brewtal (Dec 9, 2016)

The laser shot is very cool. Another lesson in the art of patience. As much as it looks like it would have been a cattle market in its day, I am glad you got your wicked way with it and got inside! ; ) Nice work, thanks again!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 11, 2016)

That's very good. But the place is pretty well thrashed.


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Dec 13, 2016)

Nice pics!


----------

